# Bach Auricon Pro-600



## Jakyll_k93 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello there I recently came into possession of a bach auricon pro600 camera along with its power supply and I have been looking around for a manual on how its used as 1 I dont have one. 2 I am sure there are some peices missing. If I had a manual I think I could get it up and running by replacing a few things that are missing. 

I think I am just missing the microphone and the cord that goes from the powersupply to the camera and the cord that goes from the wall to the power supply.

If anyone knows where i could find a manual any information would be wonderful.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 16, 2018)

I would try this place for info.

Analogue Cine User Group
PHOTRIO.COM


Found this as well......   owyheesound


----------



## compur (Nov 16, 2018)

Some info here and an email address at bottom of page:
owyheesound


----------

